# Modo de servicio pantalla HKPRO



## nakasaky (Ago 1, 2018)

Saludos a los compañeros del foro.
Sólo para solicitar a ustedes si alguien sabe el modo de servicio de las pantallas Hkpro de última generación
Se los agradecería si me lo pueden proporcionar, gracias.


----------



## nakasaky (Sep 30, 2018)

Saludos a los compañeros del foro : compañeros repará la pantalla HKPRO  de 46" de varios leds que se habían dañado, pero solo trabajó 20 días y regresó al taller ya que se dañaron otros leds que no se habían cambiado
y que estaban buenos, ya la repare nuevamente, pero quiero bajar la corriente de los leds para que no se dañen los demas, solo que en ésta marca no tiene como hacerlo ya que en otras marcas lo puedo hacer modificando el valor de la resistencia de surtidor del mosfet de drive de los leds.

En éste equipo no lo hay ya que tiene un ic que hace el control y no hay datos de éste, me comentan que se puede bajar la corriente entrando al modo de servicio
y buscar el parámetro de  pantalla o backlight y bajar el valor, ya entré al modo de servicio pero no encuentro ese parámetro, si alguien sabe cómo bajar la corriente  y me puede ayudar se los  agradecería, saludos desde ciudad de México.


----------



## monviks (Nov 12, 2020)

*T*engo una pantalla *K*kpro de 55, cuando la conectas el led*_*est*á* en rojo y al prender pasa a verde... hace unas semanas la desconect*é* y al momento de volverla a conectar e intentar encenderla, vi que ya no prende el led rojo sino verde como si estuviera prendida y no da ninguna función ya que no se ve nada, alguien podr*í*a ayudarme ?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 13, 2020)

Es común que cuando se daña el firmware de la memoria SPI Flash el LED de Standby se quede en rojo.
No dudo que también se pueda quedar en verde.
Habría que probar reprogramando la memoria.


----------



## Amos69 (Ene 12, 2021)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Es común que cuando se daña el firmware de la memoria SPI Flash el LED de Standby se quede en rojo.
> No dudo que también se pueda quedar en verde.
> Habría que probar reprogramando la memoria.


Tengo problemas con mi HKPRO entró a netflix y veo una película y después ya no quiere reproducir se queda el video en 20% cargando e igual en youtube, puedo desplazarme por toda la app pero después de reproducir un video ya no quiere hacerlo al seleccionar otro... ayuda por favor


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 12, 2021)

Puedes hacer 5 cosas:

Restaurar el sistema.
Borrar datos y caché.
Actualizar Netflix
Actualizar el firmware.
Cambiar de TV


----------



## Neoscor (Abr 23, 2021)

Menú-imagen-contraste-1950


----------



## Adrian j15 (Sep 23, 2021)

Tengo un HKP40SM8 y quiero saber como compartir pantalla con mi celular pero no me da opciones*,* me podrán ayudar *?*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 23, 2021)

En el manual de usuario debe decir si es que tiene esa opción y cómo acceder a ella.
Y si no, hay varias aplicaciones que sirven para eso, en el caso de que tenga sistema Android.
Otros sistemas también tienen aplicaciones para ScreenShare cuando no viene por defecto.


----------



## Eledsonsilva (Nov 30, 2021)

Tengo una Hkpro 43' pero se le comienzan a ver líneas muy delgadas de color negro, ya la restableci de fabrica y siguen ahi. Ayudaa


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 30, 2021)

Limpia las terminales de los cables flex LVDS y los conectores.
Si con eso no se resuelve es porque se están desprendiendo los chip COF del display o ya se abrieron pistas en el cristal.
Si es por desprendimiento puede tener o no solución, pero no es sencillo ni con garantía de que quede bien.


----------



## Repez ivan (Abr 26, 2022)

*¿ *Donde puedo conseguir el display de una pantalla Hkpro 32 "*?*


----------



## LupitaSt (Jul 7, 2022)

Hola*.*
Mi TV Smart HkPro no me deja ingresar a Netflix ni YouTube porque me marca *que* no hay red*.*
"Compruebe la Red o intente más tarde"
*L*a cuestión aquí es que s*í* est*á* conectada a Internet y tiene buena señal*,* solo que no me deja ingresar a ninguna aplicación.
Ayuda*.*


----------



## unmonje (Jul 7, 2022)

LupitaSt dijo:


> Hola!
> Mi TV Smart HkPro no me deja ingresar a Netflix ni YouTube porque me marca no hay red, compruebe la Red o intente más tarde la cuestión aquí es que si esta conectada a Internet y tiene buena señal solo que no me deja ingresar a ninguna aplicación.
> Ayuda


El router de esa RED ¿ es de tu casa ? lo pagas tu ? Algunos redes públicas y algunas privadas, tienen *bloqueados esos sitios*, para evitar tanta bajada de datos, que no sirvan a sus propósitos, por ejemplo un hotel , hostería o pensión.
Estar conectado no garantiza su utilización o el acceso al servicio de Internet . Si puedes acceder a sitios, pero no algunos, entonces puede que estén bloqueados.
Yo administro una red donde cualquiera, se puede conectar, pero no se la puede usar, hasta no contar con autorización y justamente esos sitios y otros mas , no están accesibles porque, enlentecen toda la comunicación de la red local.
Además tienes que diferenciar entre :
1- ingresar a una * Aplicación* ó ....
2-  ingresar a una * Plataforma, *son cosas diferentes.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 7, 2022)

LupitaSt dijo:


> Mi TV Smart HkPro no me deja ingresar a Netflix ni YouTube porque me marca *que* no hay red*.*
> "Compruebe la Red o intente más tarde"
> *L*a cuestión aquí es que s*í* est*á* conectada a Internet y tiene buena señal*,* solo que no me deja ingresar a ninguna aplicación.


1.- Reiniciar a modo de fábrica.
2.- Actualizar el Firmware.
3.- Llegó el momento de cambiar de TV.


----------



## LupitaSt (Jul 7, 2022)

Hola 
Respecto a lo que me comentas de actualizar o cambiar de TV... La TV es nueva tengo como 15 días con ella apenas y no me deja actualizar nada por la misma cuestión de la Red, el Router es mio yo lo pago de echo esta en el mismo lugar que esta la TV no entiendo porque dice estar conectada a la Red pero no abre aplicaciones porque marca no hay red cuando si la hay estoy conectada desde mi cel y el router funciona muy bien.


----------



## unmonje (Jul 7, 2022)

LupitaSt dijo:


> Hola
> Respecto a lo que me comentas de actualizar o cambiar de TV... La TV es nueva tengo como 15 días con ella apenas y no me deja actualizar nada por la misma cuestión de la Red, el Router es mio yo lo pago de echo esta en el mismo lugar que esta la TV no entiendo porque dice estar conectada a la Red pero no abre aplicaciones porque marca no hay red cuando si la hay estoy conectada desde mi cel y el router funciona muy bien.


Bueno, entonces dinos :
1-¿ con que número de IP se conecta tu TV ?
2- ¿  y cual es su número de MAC de tu TV nueva recien comprada ?
3- ¿ Cuantas entradas de sintonizador tiene (señal de cable) ? 1 o 2 ?
Aclaremos que.... recién comprada, no siempre quiere decir que sea un modelo nuevo, por lo general siempre hay que actualizar.
¿ MARCA  y MODELO de la TV ? Suele estar escrito en la parte de atras de la TV.
👇


----------

